# Subnetze unter W2k Server vebinden/routen



## Entenstein (25. Februar 2004)

Hi zusammen,
ich habe ein "kleines zum-Haareraufen" Problem.
Folgendes:
W2K Server als DC mit DNS und RAS/Routing
zwei NICs: NIC1: 192.168.69.1 (3com 905), Mask 255.255.255.0, Gateway 192.168.69.254, NIC2: 192.168.118.1 (USR WLAN Karte), Mask 255.255.255.0, Gateway: keines!
zwei WLAN/DSL Router: R1: Draytek 2600we, 192.168.69.254, für DSL-Access und WLAN Zugriff der Clients (mit festen IPs), R2: Longshine mit Druckerserver, 192.168.118.254.
nun folgendes: Client1 (192.168.69.12, 255.255.255.0, GW 192.168.69.254, DNS 192.168.69.1) kann per WLAN auf LAN und Internet zugreifen. Prima soweit.
Client2 (192.168.118.12, 255.255.255.0, GW 192.168.118.254, DNS 192.168.118.1) ist per PCI-NIC an R2 angeschlossen. Es lässt sich sozusagen "bis" NIC1 pingen, schalte ich die DoS FW im Draytek aus, kann auch dieser erreicht werden. Aber die Pakete finden ihren Weg nicht zurück an den Client2 Grrrrr. D.h. auf das LAN kann ich zugreifen, DSL/Internet ist von Client2 aus nicht möglich.
Irgendwas mach ich wohl falsch. Was mir nicht so ganz klar ist: Welchen Einfluss haben die Metrik-Einträge bei den verschiedenen NICs? Ich hab schon gemerkt, dass die Metrik beim Client2 entscheidend ist: muss z.B. höher 3 sein. Sind ja wohl auch drei Hops dazwischen. Soweit klar. Aber wo ist der Haken´? Warum werden die Pakete nicht korrekt zurückgeroutet
Irgendeine Idee

Jens


----------



## TheNBP (26. Februar 2004)

Hi,
Na ich weiss ja nicht ob ich da jetzt durchblicke, ist sehr unübersichtlich, aber folgendes würde ich mal prüfen:
Client2 schickt seine Anfrage wenn er ins Internet will an 192.168.118.254 (den Longshine Router). Weiss der Router denn jetzt auch wohnin mit den Paketen? Default Gateway? Routing Tabellen Eintrag? Normalerweise würde er ja versuchen die Paktete an sein DSL/ISDN Interface zu schicken.


----------



## Entenstein (26. Februar 2004)

Hi,

tschuldigung für die Unübersichtlichkeit....

Client2 geht über den LS-Router. Richtig. Der weiss wohl auch schon wohin mit den Paketen. Zumindest erreicht Client2 den Server und auch ab und zu den Draytek-Router. Aber die Pakete finden nicht ihren Weg zurück zu Client2.
Routing-Tabellen sind beim Longshine nicht eingetragen. Er "meldet" sich per RIP beim Server.... Als Gateway beim Router ist primär der Router selbst eingetragen, aber auch wenn ich den Server oder den 2. Router eintrage, ändert sich nichts.
Strange, oder?!

Jens


----------



## TheNBP (27. Februar 2004)

Dieses "ab und zu" ist wirklich seltsam und darf eigentlich nicht sein.... vielleicht liegt das an RIP ?
(Kann zur Konfiguration von RIP leider gar nix sagen)

Was der Longshine Router macht ist mir trotzdem noch nicht ganz klar. Läuft er als klassischer Access Point, als Router, oder eher als WLAN Bridge?

Wenn er als Router läuft stimmt da irgendwas an der Konfiguration nicht.
1. braucht ein Router immer zwei Interfaces oder zumindest zwei IP's. Der LS hat nur 192.168.118.254
2. Müssen es getrennte Subnetze sein die geroutet werden.192.168.118.1 ; 192.168.118.12 liegen im selben Subnetz.

Das einfachste wäre wenn der LS als normaler Access Point ohne Routing Funktion läuft. Dann könnte man es so betrachten, als würde Client2 direkt mit einem Netzwerkkabel am Server hängen. Kein Gateway müsste/darf dann auf 192.168.118.254 mehr zeigen


----------



## Entenstein (27. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TheNBP _
> Dieses "ab und zu" ist wirklich seltsam und darf eigentlich nicht sein.... vielleicht liegt das an RIP ?
> (Kann zur Konfiguration von RIP leider gar nix sagen)


Na, daran kanns nicht liegen. Aber RIP V2 kann schon Probleme machen, vor allem beim Longshine bin ich mir nicht so sicher, dass es richtig implementiert ist. Aber aus oder an macht keinen Unterscheid



> Was der Longshine Router macht ist mir trotzdem noch nicht ganz klar. Läuft er als klassischer Access Point, als Router, oder eher als WLAN Bridge?



Na, als Router geht ja nicht. Access Point triffts eher: Der Server ist per WLAN mit dem LS, der Client 2 per RJ45 mit dem LS verbunden.



> Wenn er als Router läuft stimmt da irgendwas an der Konfiguration nicht.
> 1. braucht ein Router immer zwei Interfaces oder zumindest zwei IP's. Der LS hat nur 192.168.118.254
> 2. Müssen es getrennte Subnetze sein die geroutet werden.192.168.118.1 ; 192.168.118.12 liegen im selben Subnetz.



Schon klar., schon klar. Das stimmt schon alles. Ich habe inzwischen auch an der Metrik "rumgespielt" aber ohne wirklichen Effekt. 

Es ist schon seltsam: ich kann den Draytek anpingen, vom Draytek und vom Server kann ich Client2 anpingen. Prima. Client 2 triggert auch die DSL-Einwahl des Draytek korrekt. Im log sieht man auch, dass es korrekt geroutet wird. Ich vermute stark, dass es am LS liegt, das er seine Routing-Tabellen nicht richtig verwaltet.  



> Das einfachste wäre wenn der LS als normaler Access Point ohne Routing Funktion läuft. Dann könnte man es so betrachten, als würde Client2 direkt mit einem Netzwerkkabel am Server hängen. Kein Gateway müsste/darf dann auf 192.168.118.254 mehr zeigen



Richtig (siehe auch oben). Der LS ist auch nirgendwo als Gateway eingetragen....
Tja,......
Ich bin schon ziemlich lange dran und hör jetzt auf...das kostet zuviel Zeit.... Der LS wird jetzt "nur noch" als WLAN-Printserver benutzt und Client2 häng ich jetzt mit WLAN direkt an den Draytek/Server.

Danke nochmal


----------



## TheNBP (28. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Entenstein _
> *
> Richtig (siehe auch oben). Der LS ist auch nirgendwo als Gateway eingetragen....
> *


Laut Deinem ersten Post hat Client2 den LS Router als Gateway eingetragen


----------



## Entenstein (28. Februar 2004)

Da hast du natürlich recht. Mea culpa. Das war auch einer der Ausgangssituationen....
Ich hab inzwischen natürlich "rumprobiert" und bin dann auch bei Client2 ohne GW ausgekommen. Allein, geändert hat es nix.....


----------



## Entenstein (29. Februar 2004)

Gelöst, wenn auch über "Umwege":

Jetzt kommts:
es reizt einen doch und irgendwie findet man immer Zeit...auf jeden Fall habe ich  mir eine Testversion von Kerio WinRoute FW besorgt, auf dem Server installiert, und .... peng .... lüppt.
Mit WinRoute als Proxy oder ohne...
Nun vermute ich doch stark, dass an den Einstellungen am Server was nicht stimmt, bzw. werde ich die NAT-/Routing-Einstellungen überprüfen müssen.
Aber schon komisch: die W2k-Server Sandard-Einstellungen lassen es nicht zu, die von WinRoute schon...
Na, jedenfalls ist es nicht ganz trivial und ich bin nicht ganz doof..  

Danke jedenfalls,

Jens


----------

